# In the process..



## CSW (Nov 26, 2011)

My husband and I decided to divorce the end of November last year, and have been separated since then. We are both now in new relationships and both pretty happy and ready to proceed with our divorce.

We are pretty agreeable on all things, including anything concerning our 2 children. My problem is this;

My current boyfriend is pretty much expecting me to completely screw my husband financially so that the kids are 'cared for'.

There is no doubt in my mind, that on top of child support (which will not be a small amount, my husband makes excellent money), he would also pay for large expenses, all educational costs, and any other thing I or the kids would ask him for. He is a great father and the kids well-being is very important to him.

He has made his mistakes, but none of them having to do with his responsibilities as a father. 

I know divorce brings out the worst in people, and I know when my husband remarries, or has more children with someone else, he very well could become a different person.. but for now, when we are agreeable..should I really go into this divorce expecting him to screw us over in the long run?

I don't know how to tell my boyfriend to back off and let me handle my failed marriage on my own. I know he is concerned about shoulder the responsibility should my husband fail, but that IS what he signed up for when he decided to date a woman the children and this situation, right?

Any advice?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

CSW said:


> My husband and I decided to divorce the end of November last year, and have been separated since then. We are both now in new relationships and both pretty happy and ready to proceed with our divorce.
> 
> We are pretty agreeable on all things, including anything concerning our 2 children. My problem is this;
> 
> ...


You should tell your boyfriend to keep his mouth shut.

To put it blunt.

Also, take into thought WHY he's making it his business.

Red flags much?


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with UpnOver...red flags but I do know you need to protect yourself too. It has taken me a long time to learn this so just be certain you got your fair share. I do believe this is none of you boyfriend's business at this time. I understand it could be him looking out for you but telling you to screw your stbx financially isn't right either especially if the divorce is mutual. Get good legal advice and use your head to protect you and your children's future, but trust your morals as well.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd dump the boyfriend. He throws up some serious red flags.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

My apologies, I was at the gym when I read this (between sets) and I had to say something.

After re-reading it, this boyfriend of yours right off the hop is a hack job.

YOU yourself just stated that so far the divorce is amicable and everything is a'okay.

Apparently you are currently in a 'happy' relationship and so is your ex husband.

So then why is it in this 'happy' relationship is your now boyfriend trying to screw up your amicable divorce?

He clearly doesn't want any responsibilities and unfortunately for him getting involved with a divorced woman who has kids does carry responsibilities of it's own.

Would you care to let us know why your previous marriage failed? Maybe we can help you prevent the same from happening again.


----------

